# Communities Can Be Undermined



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We are a community. I think we are a great community. There are larger communities out there, but none are stronger than ours.
Think about it. This community transcends politics. We have "left" and "right" and we'd all be there for the ones who are politically different. Politics has nothing to do with being a part of a team.

Many of us were military. Those who were (some still are) know the importance of being a part of a strong team. We know that the ones who tear at the team from within are more dangerous than the enemy to be faced on the battlefield.

Someone came into our community, recently. He played himself to be "the guy" while calling the rest of us lazy, ignorant and stupid. He did exactly as another member said he'd do it. It's as if he can't help being what he is.

Now, let's say they SHTF and we are a real community and not a cyber community. What would we do with a member who is nothing but detrimental to the rest of the community?

TOC!!!!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

When survival and teamwork are synonymous, exiling certain undesirables which severely threaten that survival will be absolutely necessary. A group can certainly contain members who will debate any number of things... but there won't be much argument about producing food, water, and security.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Interesting question.

First I have to question the viability of the member if they have substantial knowledge and or skills vs their disruption to the community at large. 
And I am talking about real knowledge and skills or just internet, arm chair general stuff.
But if they disrupt the group dynamic to the point of calamity, then they have to go. 

Better if that person went willingly, by their own limited choice.

If not . . .


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

This board is missing one key aspect of the analogy to a community: morality.

I don't have a problem with banning okey.

I would have a problem, and I'd fight you tooth and nail, if we were discussing turning him out of a community when that action would result in his death.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I should have said "consequences". This board doesn't have any consequences, not morality.

There are no real consequences, for anyone, for banning someone.

Throwing someone out of a community during a disaster, however, can have severe consequences, and that is what I would fight.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Jammer Six said:


> This board is missing one key aspect of the analogy to a community: morality.
> 
> I don't have a problem with banning okey.
> 
> I would have a problem, and I'd fight you tooth and nail, if we were discussing turning him out of a community when that action would result in his death.


But he does not share your ideal of morality. 
As he has stated in numerous posts.

Can you say with any degree of certainty turning him or anyone else for that matter will directly result in his or hers death?

I would be willing to bet Okey would go gladly, believing his expertise would ensure his survival.

His mental state after a year or longer would be in question.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Jammer, I am curious what would be your red line? What would someone have to do to get sent packing from a community? I don’t think I agree with someone being exiled for simply being an a$$%%le but in your mind what behavior means someone is cast out which also means they could die? 

Rape, murder, pedaphiles all get a rope I think. If they are dangerous why allow them to roam and hurt someone else. 

I read somewhere that they used to hang horse thieves because back then stealing a mans horse meant you are leaving him with out transport in a hostile environment and potentially to die. When you explain it like that hanging a horse thief makes sense. 

Curious in where you stand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I should have said "consequences". This board doesn't have any consequences, not morality.
> 
> There are no real consequences, for anyone, for banning someone.
> 
> Throwing someone out of a community during a disaster, however, can have severe consequences, and that is what I would fight.


Let's say we were a group in reality world and reality world went dreadfully south.
There'd be those who couldn't add much. The infirmed, the elderly; you know how it is. We take of them. That is what makes us human. That is what makes us moral.
On the other hand, what about those who turn out to be detrimental to the community? Those who create chaos even after being told their ways, what do you do?


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Denton said:


> Let's say we were a group in reality world and reality world went dreadfully south.
> There'd be those who couldn't add much. The infirmed, the elderly; you know how it is. We take of them. That is what makes us human. That is what makes us moral.
> On the other hand, what about those who turn out to be detrimental to the community? Those who create chaos even after being told their ways, what do you do?


I was posed with a similar situation in NCO school.

Most do not like the answer.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

WhatTheHeck said:


> I was posed with a similar situation in NCO school.
> 
> Most do not like the answer.


I member that scenario at PLC. I wasn't very forgiving, either.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Denton said:


> I member that scenario at PLC. I wasn't very forgiving, either.


Right.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The disaster will end. There has yet to be a disaster that didn't end. Even the Civil War ended.

I wouldn't try to judge anyone else; if I were convinced that someone had committed a crime, I'd keep them locked down until the disaster ended, then turn them over to law enforcement.

Disasters do not empower any of us to become any type of justice department beyond what we were when the disaster hit.

To the extent of my abilities, I wouldn't allow anyone to be so judged. Whatever the problem is, it can wait until the power comes back on or the real cops show up.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I meant remember, not member. Bad typing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> The disaster will end. There has yet to be a disaster that didn't end. Even the Civil War ended.
> 
> I wouldn't try to judge anyone else; if I were convinced that someone had committed a crime, I'd keep them locked down until the disaster ended, then turn them over to law enforcement.
> 
> ...


Let's assume the situation ultimately lasts three years. Are you good with the community falling apart in eight months?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Denton said:


> Let's assume the situation ultimately lasts three years. Are you good with the community falling apart in eight months?


Yup. If the community styles its bad self as judge and jury, I'll help tear it down.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Jammer Six said:


> The disaster will end. There has yet to be a disaster that didn't end. Even the Civil War ended.
> 
> I wouldn't try to judge anyone else; if I were convinced that someone had committed a crime, I'd keep them locked down until the disaster ended, then turn them over to law enforcement.
> 
> ...


That is an interesting idea.

What determines when the disaster has ended? 
You?

Whom determines who is the local law enforcement? For how long? Who pays for the incarceration of the prisoner? Are you going to give up a portion of your food to feed that prisoner? Who sits in a cell and does nothing while you toil to feed you and yours?

And if after six months and the power or real cops have not shown up?

Then what?


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Jammer Six said:


> Yup. If the community styles its bad self as judge and jury, I'll help tear it down.


And that mentality is the reason why societies fail.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Yup. If the community styles its bad self as judge and jury, I'll help tear it down.


So, you want to tear down today's culture and this nation?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Denton said:


> So, you want to tear down today's culture and this nation?


Nope. We were talking about a community during a disaster. What are you talking about?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Nope. We were talking about a community during a disaster. What are you talking about?


What is a disaster? What are you talking about?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Nope. We were talking about a community during a disaster. What are you talking about?


Do you think I am talking about flippant decisions when the SHTF?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Nope. We were talking about a community during a disaster. What are you talking about?


Let's assume a TWD scene.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't know what TWD is. Yes, I thought you were talking about decisions, whether flippant or not, during a disaster.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Other than an internet board or a disaster, how else would you ban someone from the community? That's why I assumed you were talking about a disaster.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I don't know what TWD is. Yes, I thought you were talking about decisions, whether flippant or not, during a disaster.


The Walking Dead. Seriously bad situation where rule of law isn't to be expected for years, if ever. Rule of law and governance is back to the local/community level.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Jammer Six said:


> Nope. We were talking about a community during a disaster. What are you talking about?


Per Denton's OP, everything he has stated is true.

Assuming a real SHTF situation, there is no knowing if and when it will end. There is no assumption the real cops will show up.
I know this. 
At best speed it takes LEO twenty minutes to get to my house. Assuming everything goes right.
Out here, we know we are on our own if SHTF. That is a given. 
We have a local government. Even then, we will have to make our own laws and or rules. 
We cannot afford to pass the buck and wait for the disaster to end.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Things have been much, much worse in history than they are now, and it's never happened. If you want to talk about TWD, invasion from space or radioactive turtles rising to enslave us, I suggest you bring okey back. I bet he'd love it. It's not my thing, and I'll pass. I might roll my eyes, but I'll pass.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Things have been much, much worse in history than they are now, and it's never happened. If you want to talk about TWD, invasion from space or radioactive turtles rising to enslave us, I suggest you bring okey back. I bet he'd love it. It's not my thing, and I'll pass. I might roll my eyes, but I'll pass.


Things have been worse, but they have been better. Immaterial. Someone is behaving in a manner that is detrimental to the well being of the community, now. You don't know if or when things will be better. That is the senario.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Okey isn't coming back. This thread is an offshoot of his being banned.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm sure someone with fantasize with you, Denton. 

You guys have fun, now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I'm sure someone with fantasize with you, Denton.
> 
> You guys have fun, now.


It might not be a fantasy. What makes you think the notion is fantasy?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Read the OP and very little in the middle. A few weeks ago I mentioned someone trolling this forum and was pretty much spit upon for saying it and when I go back and look at those threads I see just what I called out - pure idiotic trolling. That really should have zero to do with this thread but since it’s being presented as a community action here I’d have to know what the offender did because I honestly don’t feel everyone is clear here of politics, clicks and agenda.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Read the OP and very little in the middle. A few weeks ago I mentioned someone trolling this forum and was pretty much spit upon for saying it and when I go back and look at those threads I see just what I called out - pure idiotic trolling. That really should have zero to do with this thread but since it's being presented as a community action here I'd have to know what the offender did because I honestly don't feel everyone is clear here of politics, clicks and agenda.


You weren't spit upon, my friend. People have to solidify what they are before action canbe taken. To do otherwise would appear arbitrary.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

To answer the philosophical question, I would have to do some soul searching.

A good line from the Star Trek movies is that "The good of the many outweigh the good of the few". I guess it would depend on the harm they have caused or could cause. Could this person destroy lives of others in the community? Would keeping that person cause more harm than good?

Not having to deal with a situation like this before, what comes to mind is the One Second After series. There a persons crimes were judged by the community. I think that could/would be the way to go. 

Still, in all fairness, this is a good point to ponder.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Denton said:


> You weren't spit upon, my friend. People have to solidify what they are before action canbe taken. To do otherwise would appear arbitrary.


The terminology I used was poor, but I felt the trolling was quite real. When I read your OP I was reminded of that issue and it related to me as a sense of community. I saw the trolling and after I mentioned it it was empowered and got much worse as I read the thread in full and saw it go on clearly. It relates to me how I think about this OP in banishing somone for acts I didn't notice, didn't see, and have to take ones word for .. a persons words I do like and feel trust in. I found myself wanting to see the offenders actions to justify the punishment not because I didn't believe they were real but did they warrant the punishment.

In One Day After they decide to execute two criminals who looted I believe? I don't know that I could go there for what they did in such times.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> The disaster will end. There has yet to be a disaster that didn't end. Even the Civil War ended.
> 
> I wouldn't try to judge anyone else; if I were convinced that someone had committed a crime, I'd keep them locked down until the disaster ended, then turn them over to law enforcement.
> 
> ...


Didn't think you liked the real cops?



Denton said:


> Let's say we were a group in reality world and reality world went dreadfully south.
> There'd be those who couldn't add much. The infirmed, the elderly; you know how it is. We take of them. That is what makes us human. That is what makes us moral.
> On the other hand, what about those who turn out to be detrimental to the community? Those who create chaos even after being told their ways, what do you do?


The key word here is detrimental. One is detrimental by choice if the action continues after being warned. Choices have to have consequences. Immediate ones.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

How bad is the disruption? Just pashonet policy disagreement or are we materially harming inviduals or the entire group? If you get rid of someone, they know everything about your group. Intell that raiders would covet. Letting info like that out in itself is a grave risk to survival. Getting rid of a member is drastic and serious. Execution is the reasonable solution as opposed to banishment.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

there's other prepper sites - whole bunch - site moderators don't take care of the obvious BS trolling >>>> time to move on - I quit my regular chek in here - 80% dumbazz Okey garbage ....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

this is harsh......


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

After reading what has been said, a few of you bring up good points. First off, this is something any "group" should have talked about before making said group final. I don't think "the real police" are going to ever come back as they were before the event. 

Some of these LEOs are going to be old and closer to retirement, it's possibly they say, "to hell with this, I'm taking care of my family first". Some of the young ones could go either way, follow their leader to the end, whether or not they are true to the community or have been on the take for a while. Or leave the group to take their young love to safety and flee the troubles. 

If a person in the group have committed a severe crime, worthy of getting rid of them... there really is only one choice. Death. If you kick them out, it's most likely their only goal from that point forward will be revenge. Plus they know where supplies are stored and rotation of guards, etc. If they go out and recruit a force of their own, only to come back and seek to destroy you... that is an even bigger problem. 

We've become a soft country. Our jails and prisons are over crowded. Some make a career out of prison because we take care of them. Three meals a day, a bed and medical attention. Yet, I've heard from a federal inmate that prisons aren't as nice as they were 20 years ago, that guards rape inmates and it's rare to find a guard who isn't on the take or evil in their actions.

My point being... we let people break rules every day and don't do anything about it. Where I work, the CEO has at least 3 reports of sexual harassment in the 12 yrs he's been there, but yet nothing is done. He has padded the board of directors with his friends. Nothing will be done. I've tried on my own to even the odds a bit, but it didn't work. 

If true survival is the question, rules must be made and followed. Ask anyone who has served on a submarine or worked in space. Closing a hatch is a must. Running drills on how to react to surprises is a must, if you want to survive. 

Many will die or be killed for making poor choices, not thinking things through or just a knee-jerk reaction that was bad from the start and just got worse. 

Talking about executing a person who has broken rules while being a member on a prepper board may seem harsh, mean or too much. I think once an event happens and real hard choices become a daily reality, that same person may have a different feeling of what is fair, just or deserving. 

But what do I know. I've lost most of my hair and I'm not even on Facebook anymore.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Every group is going to have a loudmouth, or three. It's fairly common. What Okey did on an internet board might be an entirely different persona than what he would present in person, or it might be the exact type of person he is face to face. Either way, we've all dealt with these types before.
The difference in dealing with them face to face is, as Jammer said, lack of consequences on an internet board. I might be flipping it around from what he meant, since he seems to put more emphasis on the consequences of banishment, instead of on the consequences faced for promoting dissent. We've seen, or even taken part in, setting one of these types back on the path of the straight an narrow. Carrying out a "code red", a bag and gag, or just catching him in a back alley on the way home, and dealing a little homegrown justice can go a long way toward getting the point across that his behavior will not be tolerated for long.

We must first consider the actual threat to the community. Is the person just a loudmouth? Is he the type that will sit in the back during a community meeting and inject random tidbits he thinks are clever, but never actually do anything? This is generally the extent of interaction you'll get from folks like this.
Or, is he the kind that will voice his opinion, state that he himself is the only saving grace this community has, and then seek to undermine the decision makers?
If the poor soul is convinced that he's God's gift, and without following his instruction then all is lost, they can become a VERY dangerous problem if left to their own conniving. This kind of action cannot be allowed to flourish.
I won't kick someone out for being a loudmouth. Mouths can be closed with the right persuading.
I WILL kick someone out for actively seeking to shake the foundations of an established community.

As for criminal activity, nobody gets to just be dead weight... unless they're dead.
Yeah, yeah... law enforcement, blah blah. A bullet and a shovel take care of the problem a lot faster, and not cost near as much as all the meals and resources a prisoner will take during the unknown period of time we call "disaster".


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> How bad is the disruption? Just pashonet policy disagreement or are we materially harming inviduals or the entire group? If you get rid of someone, they know everything about your group. Intell that raiders would covet. Letting info like that out in itself is a grave risk to survival. Getting rid of a member is drastic and serious. Execution is the reasonable solution as opposed to banishment.


However you see putting the community in danger. Being a physical threat to others, bringing down morale, etc.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

I came across this: https://www.theorganicprepper.com/selco-what-really-happens-when-the-shtf-is-over/

If you have ever deployed to a war zone before, you can relate to the things coming back to "normal."

It does take time to re-adjust.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> However you see putting the community in danger. Being a physical threat to others, bringing down morale, etc.


Agreed that threats to individuals and internal conflicts will destroy a team, group or any organization if allowed to. Tough to weed things out and get people to realize that they are interdependent upon each other. Some one that's a problem in this area is worse than someone that can not contribute much. JMHO.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Banishment is a joke for a vindictive member (With resources , family , friends and knowledge of the region )


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> this is harsh......


Its also reality.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> Every group is going to have a loudmouth, or three. It's fairly common. What Okey did on an internet board might be an entirely different persona than what he would present in person, or it might be the exact type of person he is face to face. Either way, we've all dealt with these types before.
> The difference in dealing with them face to face is, as Jammer said, lack of consequences on an internet board. I might be flipping it around from what he meant, since he seems to put more emphasis on the consequences of banishment, instead of on the consequences faced for promoting dissent. We've seen, or even taken part in, setting one of these types back on the path of the straight an narrow. Carrying out a "code red", a bag and gag, or just catching him in a back alley on the way home, and dealing a little homegrown justice can go a long way toward getting the point across that his behavior will not be tolerated for long.
> 
> We must first consider the actual threat to the community. Is the person just a loudmouth? Is he the type that will sit in the back during a community meeting and inject random tidbits he thinks are clever, but never actually do anything? This is generally the extent of interaction you'll get from folks like this.
> ...


I'm with you, but some of your comment reminded me of two points I've learned when it comes to human behavior.
1st I was told over a decade ago that a study was done stating that roughly 6% of humans are capable of real bad behavior. These are your career criminals and some of those in power who use greed and corruption as if it were a Kleenex. That doesn't sound like much, but 6% of 315 million Americans is 18,900,000 people. Half of California in other words. 
2nd I think it was on a TV show not long ago where human behavior has set in by the age of 3-4 yrs old. Meaning, if the kid is going to become a good adult, you have that long to raise them with good manors, respect, guidance if not they are more likely to stay a pest as an adult. So a parent who says; "well... he's only 4, well... he's only 12, well... he's only 16, well... he's only 24 that kid is less likely to change his/her ways to become a good adult.

Another way of looking at it is, how many times do you rebuild a car that has been in a crash up derby? If in the first year it got knocked out early cause a wheel came off, the frame is still good... so use it again? If the second year, the motor blew after getting hit in the front when the radiator started leaking. The third year is when the frame bent, driver became pinned inside before he could remove his flag and took a hit that dislodged the fuel cell and caught fire, burning the driver. When should you have gotten rid of the car?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Anyone in my group who wants to banish a Pedo is likely one of the "Other Half" of California ...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

IMO, if the group can't survive after getting rid of one bad apple then it was bound to fail anyhow. If others can't handle the fact that a problem maker was forced out, they are free to leave or they can try to make some changes, as long as it doesn't cause bigger problems. 

As for me I'm here because I want to be, not because some one allows me to stay. When it becomes obvious I'm not wanted here I will leave on my own.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

ekim said:


> When it becomes obvious I'm not wanted here I will leave on my own.


Obvious to who?


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Jammer Six said:


> Obvious to who?


Have you ever been to a party, social event where some of those around you did not even like the fact you were there?

And or high school.

It is like that.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Obvious to who?


To me, the only one that matters to me. Were as you don't even exist to me, not that you even matter.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

LOL.

Go away, it's time to see if one of the Hawks kneels.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Jammer Six said:


> LOL.
> 
> Go away, it's time to see if one of the Hawks kneels.


I have no idea what that means.

What I do know is it will take a community to survive a long term SHTF situation.

What does that community look like is dependent on the members of the community.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

WhatTheHeck said:


> I have no idea what that means.
> 
> What I do know is it will take a community to survive a long term SHTF situation.
> 
> What does that community look like is dependent on the members of the community.


What it means is that any community that survives will not have things like jammer around very long if they want to stay in survival mode!


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

If a thief is stealing Gas or Batteries or medicine inside the Group he is ripe for banishment , a Pedo caught in the group deserves public hanging .


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

BookWorm said:


> I'm with you, but some of your comment reminded me of two points I've learned when it comes to human behavior.
> 1st I was told over a decade ago that a study was done stating that roughly 6% of humans are capable of real bad behavior. These are your career criminals and some of those in power who use greed and corruption as if it were a Kleenex. That doesn't sound like much, but 6% of 315 million Americans is 18,900,000 people. Half of California in other words.
> 2nd I think it was on a TV show not long ago where human behavior has set in by the age of 3-4 yrs old. Meaning, if the kid is going to become a good adult, you have that long to raise them with good manors, respect, guidance if not they are more likely to stay a pest as an adult. So a parent who says; "well... he's only 4, well... he's only 12, well... he's only 16, well... he's only 24 that kid is less likely to change his/her ways to become a good adult.
> 
> Another way of looking at it is, how many times do you rebuild a car that has been in a crash up derby? If in the first year it got knocked out early cause a wheel came off, the frame is still good... so use it again? If the second year, the motor blew after getting hit in the front when the radiator started leaking. The third year is when the frame bent, driver became pinned inside before he could remove his flag and took a hit that dislodged the fuel cell and caught fire, burning the driver. When should you have gotten rid of the car?


These are decent points. I'm primarily concerned with the 6% claim.
In modern American society, we have the luxury of spreading out. Our geography and logistics allow for a "community" to stretch many miles in all directions. Some places are more densely packed than others, obviously. But still, we have the ability to seek out our own place, put down roots, and not have anyone around us if we want.
In modern American society, this is no big deal.
It wasn't much of a big deal in pioneer society either. The people were MUCH different back then, capable of handling their own security and resources to keep their homestead secure.
We are not, collectively speaking, the same kinds of people as those first settlers.
If we do have the displeasure of experiencing a true SHTF scenario, our natural tendency will NOT be to spread out far and wide. We will coalesce into major hubs. People just won't be able to deal with life out on their own, to any large degree.

This is where that 6% becomes especially worrisome. I've had the good grace to go through life mostly untouched by these elements of society. My folk's place was robbed one time when I was young, and I've had my vehicle broken into only twice in all my years. Other than that, I've never encountered the criminal element. Thanks be to God for that!
This pattern will NOT hold true if we are pressed together during a disaster.
Just look at the recent events we've seen across the country over the past decade or more. Remember the Super Dome? All those people crammed into such a small space. The theft, rape, and brutal assaults were a daily occurrence. It happens at every facility where people are pushed together. The predators are given a buffet on which to feast. The most terrible recruit others seeking immunity, protection, or their own slice of power, and the gang warfare begins. Without a hardline stance on dealing with them, the entire community will collapse from fear and exploitation.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Everyone, I have been a "hardened criminal" for years, and I'm not bragging, I'm just telling you, the only thing that keeps the real criminals in check is the POLICE and armed citizens. My fear wasn't death, or being shot, my fear was being "locked in a cell where I couldn't get dope, and live my life like I wanted".
People that have never been around true criminals have no idea the depth of just how truly evil people can be.
Rape, murder, rob. The only thing keeping this "down" is police, and armed citizens.
This may shock some of you, but Deebo was a "bad guy" for years, and made bad choices.
The only thing Deebo feared was jail.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Bet you feared dental visits and gettin an STD ( Just sayin )


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Gator Monroe said:


> Bet you feared dental visits and gettin an STD ( Just sayin )


I fear getting an STD during a dental visit! I mean, sure my dentist is smokin' hot but that girl gets around.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I want a smokin' hot dentist.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I happen to believe said person who was recently shown the door here showed up with the intention of causing problems and never seriously wanted to be a member of the community. This is an apples to oranges comparison when you start talking about real life communities vs virtual ones. In my experience there are tons of "internet tough guys" that talk a real good game representing themselves as total Badasses when in reality they are the guy in the back of the room that doesn't utter a peep and avoids conflict.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Yup. If the community styles its bad self as judge and jury, I'll help tear it down.


If that were the case I would reluctantly put you outside the fence with the miscreant and you could keep him alive.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Context is the most important thing here, anyone can put up with a jackass in the case of a natural disaster where recovery begins in days. In the case of a solar storm that takes out the grid you would be looking at a long recovery. Those massive transformers we use aren't even made here anymore, they come from Germany mostly I believe. I am willing to help those that I can, but if they are nothing but a pain in my ass they are on their own.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

jimb1972 said:


> Context is the most important thing here, anyone can put up with a jackass in the case of a natural disaster where recovery begins in days. In the case of a solar storm that takes out the grid you would be looking at a long recovery. Those massive transformers we use aren't even made here anymore, they come from Germany mostly I believe. I am willing to help those that I can, but if they are nothing but a pain in my ass they are on their own.


Yeah, they're mostly made by Siemens in Germany... and we do NOT remotely have the stockpile needed to even begin replacing the. Add to that the very very limited number of vehicles nationwide which can even TRANSPORT them, and you have big problems coming and no relief in sight.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

StratMaster said:


> ...........Add to that the very very limited number of vehicles nationwide which can even TRANSPORT them, and you have big problems coming and no relief in sight.


Let along transporting them _post-apocalypse_.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

jimb1972 said:


> If that were the case I would reluctantly put you outside the fence with the miscreant and you could keep him alive.


And you realize you would be trying to put me out of my home?

I'm amused.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> And you realize you would be trying to put me out of my home?
> 
> I'm amused.


Ah yes the straw man argument. Rather than address the real issue reduce it to an extreme absurdity. The question was what to do about disruptive or negative influences in a community, if you were within my community you would in fact NOT be in your home. How do you have time to troll forums? Shouldn't you be building homes for Habitat for Humanity or something?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

It's not absurd. You're babbling about putting me somewhere, without regard to where that is. I'd either be here, or I'd leave. Why in the world do you think I'd be in whatever place you live?

None of you, together or individually, would put me anywhere during an emergency. You wouldn't have the numbers.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> It's not absurd. You're babbling about putting me somewhere, without regard to where that is. I'd either be here, or I'd leave. Why in the world do you think I'd be in whatever place you live?
> 
> None of you, together or individually, would put me anywhere during an emergency. You wouldn't have the numbers.


Once again rather than addressing the real issue or the question posed you choose to beat your chest and scream "I am man, I am better than you". Now you may be correct that you would never be in my community, I certainly hope so. Still the question is what to do about destructive or disruptive influences in a community, not how noble, and formidable is jammer six.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Once you realize that we're talking about my home, it should be easy to let go of the idea of "putting" anyone out.

You won't put me out, and the same forces that prevent that would prevent you from putting anyone else out. None of us would let you.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Once you realize that we're talking about my home, it should be easy to let go of the idea of "putting" anyone out.
> 
> You won't put me out, and the same forces that prevent that would prevent you from putting anyone else out. None of us would let you.


YOU were talking about your home, I was talking about my community. You are here to attempt to divide this digital community, that does not really bother me because I am only marginally part of it, but lets at least be honest about who and what we are. I do generally avoid conflict because it is mostly counter productive, I don't fantasize about civil war or any other massive disaster because I realize what the likely cost would be. I prepare to the best of my abilities for the survival of my wife and children, I don't spend too much time considering how far I would go to do that because I am sure it is much farther than I would be willing to admit. Society is merely a thin veneer, if it is ever stripped off (and I hope it never is) all bets are off.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

You guys don't need me to divide you. You can do that all on your own.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> You guys don't need me to divide you. You can do that all on your own.


You are right, we don't. So why waste your time? Why bother with all the linguistic traps, why feign offense at any innocuous comment that you can twist to the meaning you desire? You are obviously intelligent, are you insecure? do you feel a need to provoke people so you can prove your superiority to yourself or others? Why are you here?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Offense? Here?

That must be a punchline. This is an internet forum. If anything on an internet forum offends you, you need some kind of pill.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Offense? Here?
> 
> That must be a punchline. This is an internet forum. If anything on an internet forum offends you, you need some kind of pill.


Again, dissemble, and distract, why?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> Bet you feared dental visits and gettin an STD ( Just sayin )


No, its weird. I am one of the "lucky ones", somehow my meth use didn't eat my teeth away, I did try to eat at least once a day, somehow, I still have all my teeth, and enamel.
As for STD's, I was "running through hoes three a day", and I HONESTLY don't know how I made it through unscaithed. I have been thoroughly tested, many times.
I JUST want you guys to know, that your brains cant fathom the depravity of drug addiction and criminal lifestyles. 
I wasn't robbing from citizens, other than the poor farmers that owned the "anhydrous ammonia" that I stole, but plenty of "low level dope heads did". I never received stolen goods, but of course, all the other "manufacturers" did. They would have people steal the products they need, from Walmart and Walgreens, and have people "shop" for them. People have no idea of the "sex for drugs" market, and even the police security involved with known manufacturers. YES, almost every cop I knew had " a guy" that they protected, and had a free pass. If you question this google search "operation Delta Blues" and see the officers from my home town, that were convicted of on the clock escorts of deliveries.
Yes guys, crooked cops, crooked DA's crooked Judges. 
I guess I'm ranting, on you guys penile measurement thread, and Jammer six will steal the spotlight, with his infinite knowledge, So I will leave it up to yall, with a question "can a hardened dope head, that was caught red handed, straiten himself out, and be trusted"?
Also, I would not hesitate to take any murderer, rapist, or child diddler outside the fence "and show him the pretty flowers", Carol style...


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Deebo said:


> No, its weird. I am one of the "lucky ones", somehow my meth use didn't eat my teeth away, I did try to eat at least once a day, somehow, I still have all my teeth, and enamel.
> As for STD's, I was "running through hoes three a day", and I HONESTLY don't know how I made it through unscaithed. I have been thoroughly tested, many times.
> I JUST want you guys to know, that your brains cant fathom the depravity of drug addiction and criminal lifestyles.
> I wasn't robbing from citizens, other than the poor farmers that owned the "anhydrous ammonia" that I stole, but plenty of "low level dope heads did". I never received stolen goods, but of course, all the other "manufacturers" did. They would have people steal the products they need, from Walmart and Walgreens, and have people "shop" for them. People have no idea of the "sex for drugs" market, and even the police security involved with known manufacturers. YES, almost every cop I knew had " a guy" that they protected, and had a free pass. If you question this google search "operation Delta Blues" and see the officers from my home town, that were convicted of on the clock escorts of deliveries.
> ...


Cool story Bro ...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

The Prepper Forum is a community, is a community of it's own, but could now possibly become the jammer community. Will you /we still be part of it or even allowed. I for one will not stay here much longer if he stays,as it will serve no purpose to me then. But that's just my opinion. I will lurk and see what happens, but my post will be few, then I will be on my way.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ekim said:


> The Prepper Forum is a community, is a community of it's own, *but could now possibly become the jammer community.*


Only if you let it. Don't let him get under your skin.

Me, one person is not going to run me off. We have been here a long time. We have seen people like him come and go. We are still here.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The whole thread does make another, interesting point: leadership is the ultimate survival skill.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ekim said:


> The Prepper Forum is a community, is a community of it's own, but could now possibly become the jammer community. Will you /we still be part of it or even allowed. I for one will not stay here much longer if he stays,as it will serve no purpose to me then. But that's just my opinion. I will lurk and see what happens, but my post will be few, then I will be on my way.


No reason to lose you, a good member, over the antics of another.
Click his name.
Click "View Profile".
Click "Add to Ignore List".
Click "Yes".

You're welcome.
:vs_cool:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> I want a smokin' hot dentist.


I'm here x

Fang

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> Obvious to who?


Tut Tut J6

To whom.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> I'm here x


Can I see you dance?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ekim said:


> The Prepper Forum is a community, is a community of it's own, but could now possibly become the jammer community. Will you /we still be part of it or even allowed. I for one will not stay here much longer if he stays,as it will serve no purpose to me then. But that's just my opinion. I will lurk and see what happens, but my post will be few, then I will be on my way.


Really? REALLY??

What is this thread about? Community survival. Do you think a strong member of a community lurking instead of being an articulate, noble member is a good thing?

I am so glad that my real-world "prepper" community is made up of strong people.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Can I see you dance?











Is that doin' it for ya?
:vs_laugh:


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Oh, man, there we go...

Take it off!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> Can I see you dance?


Put a dollar in my garter and we'll see x

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Put a dollar in my garter and we'll see x
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are one sick puppy!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I think you guys are trying to stop my heart. Dirty trick to play on an old man!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

But oooh, lala, the way she wiggles when she walks...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> You are one sick puppy!


I'm just glad they found each other.
:vs_love:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

oh


my


god

I'm comin' home, darlin', I'm comin' home...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll pay to unsee that!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I think I'm in love.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I think I'm in love.


Another sick puppy.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

But a sick puppy in love!

I'm walking on air!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Altogether now:

“And they called it puppy love....”

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

[and this kind of banter is what being in a community is all about]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Oh, i guess they'll never knoooooww...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Oh, i guess they'll never knoooooww...


Sick puppy.

I'm gonna cancel my internet access.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

ekim said:


> The Prepper Forum is a community, is a community of it's own, but could now possibly become the jammer community. Will you /we still be part of it or even allowed. I for one will not stay here much longer if he stays,as it will serve no purpose to me then. But that's just my opinion. I will lurk and see what happens, but my post will be few, then I will be on my way.


J6 is a left wing provocateur, He simply throws the shit against the wall to see what sticks. He is what you get on your hands when dealing with life. You leaving is exactly what he is wanting. Wash him off and stay the course you have chosen.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh I just think of Jammer 6 as the older brother I never wanted. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Shut up and shake that ass again.


----------

